

JavaScript Powered Arduino with Johnny-Five - derickbailey
http://blog.safaribooksonline.com/2013/07/16/javascript-powered-arduino-with-johnny-five/

======
schrodingersCat
Thanks for sharing a new way to programs an arduino. This should allow more
web-devs to explore hardware hacking

